# The Flash: Neuer Trailer vom DC FanDome zeigt den einzig wahren Batman



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Flash: Neuer Trailer vom DC FanDome zeigt den einzig wahren Batman* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Oktober 2021)

Dass das Multiversum sowohl bei DC als auch bei Marvel cinematisch Einzug erhält, eröffnet so viele coole neue Möglichkeiten! Hoffentlich nutzen sie das Potential.

Zudem ist Michael Keaton der Batman meiner Kindheit, freue mich deshalb ganz besonders auf diesen Film😍 
Witzig wäre es noch, wenn Adam Wests Batman computeranimiert einen kurzen Auftritt hätte. So von wegen "Ooups! falsches Universum, suchen einen anderen Batman"


----------



## tallantis (22. Oktober 2021)

Endlich der wahre Batman. George Clooney.


----------

